# R/C servo problem



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all, 

I gave my Accucraft live steam Garrett an airing today, first time for a while so new batteries and a good charge up for the R/C system. She has always been a bit trwitchy, but today I think I have worked out why. The throttle servo operates perfectly until I operate the valve gear, then the throttle servo goes back and forth like a fiddlers elbow! Is this some kind of cross-channel interference, and what can I do about it?


Puzzled.


Martin


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you tried changing the servo? I don't know anything about live steam. Does operating the valve gear place a bigger load on the throttle servo? My guess is its an internal servo problem. Slop in the feedback mechanism or something like that?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaaaaaaaah!!! the dreaded *"Glitches"*. 
It could be a number of things. 
For a start, what brand and frequency of R/C are you using? 
Anything other than 2.4 GHz is likely the problem. 
You can get very good 6 channel 2.4 GHz R/C sets for US$45 nowadays.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Martin - I posted in your Live Steam thread. Which do you want us to use?


----------



## topshed (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Peter, 

Don't worry, I'm checking both! It looks as if the problem would only truly be solved if I invested in a 2.4GHz system. More pennies to be saved!


Thanks,
Martin


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Martin, 
I also posted in the Live Steam thread. Check the 2.4 threads for info on the "cheapie" 2.4 systems out of China. They work very well in the RR environment and won't break the bank. 
Dave


----------



## Chompers (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes the HK Radios are very good for our application. dunno if i would trust it with my RC planes, but for any thing on the ground it is a guiltless choice 

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...2.4Ghz+HobbyKing&idCategory=295&ParentCat=190 

HK is also well trusted and is a great place to buy just about anything in this or any RC hobby


----------

